# Plantilla para solicitar configuración de PC [Uso obligatorio]



## miguepr (5 Jun 2020)

¡Buenas a todos!

Esta es la plantilla que debéis usar para solicitar una configuración de PC.

*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: Aussar, PCComponentes, Amazon...
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: ofimática, jugar, diseño gráfico...
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* ... XXXXXXX Euros.
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* SI/NO.
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?* SI (Version:HOME-PRO) / NO
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto*...
*La calidad gráfica *que me gustaría es...
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*?...
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*?...
¿Quiero periféricos?...
Necesito los siguientes periféricos...
Tengo un monitor con la siguiente resolución y el modelo es...o quiero un monitor de las siguientes pulgadas y resolución...
Copia y pega a la hora de solicitar la plantilla en el *subforo de configuraciones de PC*.


----------

